# Portfolio Management Software



## harry (Jan 7, 2010)

Hi All,

I am wondering if any one in this forum using or awrae of portfolio management software something like fund manager. Fund manager is US based can't import transactions from Canadian banks and brokers. 

I am looking for stocks, bond, commodities and real estate investment perspective. Currently I am doing manually which takes time. 

Thanks!


----------



## Underworld (Aug 26, 2009)

Sounds interesting - I'm sure I'll need something like this at some point.


----------



## Kirkx (Dec 21, 2009)

Quicken is the most popular portfolio manager in Canada, there is also a more advanced product called Traders Edge:

http://quicken.intuit.ca/personal-finance-software/index.jsp

http://www.tradersedge.com/

Advanced trading platforms, like TWS (Interactive Brokers) or AxisPro (Scotia iTrade Pro, Questrader Elite, TD Waterhouse Active Trader, TradeFreedom Edge, etc.) allow exporting transaction data to a CSV file. Then you can process the data in Excel or other spreadsheet program in any way you can imagine. This is the only solution if you trade futures or forex because neither of the programs mentioned above supports price multipliers, Quicken even has some problems with basic concepts like US dollar accounts.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

harry, were you p querying rc ?

oh my. Hasn't anyone told you yet. Canadians don't go near that exchange. It's gridlocked. Spreads are outrageous. No liquidity. Exchange talks but fails to attact new market makers. Dealers are incorrigible. No electronic spread orders. Spreads have to be worked by hand one leg at a time. Sub-scandal is that brokers & exchange collude in pretence that spread orders get phoned in. They are not phoned in. Brokers' clients are not told. It's bad news bid, worse news offered. Btw your correspondent works there, it's his pr job to pump em up.

canadians who trade options go to efficient, liquid US markets. When forced to canada - bank options, for example - it's nose-holding time.


----------

